# stripes make the car



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

before








after








agreed?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

That looks pretty sweet! Nice work...

Chris


----------



## NMOne (Aug 6, 2006)

If you haven't yet, you're going to get Firebird knock-off comments sooner or later.

Speaking of, that looks like a nice WS6 in the background.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that a pink pinstripe around the stripes?

Not a fan of stripes, but if you like it then that is what matters.


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

red pin stripes, not pink. and that TA runs low 11's ha


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

I know some of the Monaros in Australia came with them, but I'm not really a fan of over the car stripes on the new Goats. IMO, they are too closely associated with Chevelles, Camaros and even Mustangs (if they don't have the outer pinstripes).


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Not bad, only thing I'd be worried about is the ticket magnet part. ******* GA cops intelligence can only see racing on that.


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

hhaha i got 2 in 2 months


----------

